# Who do you currently live with?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Who do you currently live with?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

snowy, my teddy. He hates me though, always has an angry look on his face and never talks back to me. :/ yet I still let him sleep on the pillow beside me.


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Couple of random flatmates.

He doesn't really, he just has trouble expressing his emotions!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I live alone with my cats.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I live alone with my brother's cats.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I live with my mother, two brothers, cat & 5 rats.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

My parents


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mum dad and brother, come September I'll be with a flat mate...hopefully just one


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Alone, no pets


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

my parents, siblings, 3 dogs, and a cat


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I live with my boyfriend, 3 cats and a lizard.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> snowy, my teddy. He hates me though, always has an angry look on his face and never talks back to me. :/ yet I still let him sleep on the pillow beside me.


He looks mighty pissed off but he's damn cute.

I live with my parents.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I live alone with my two cats.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I live with my mom and my two younger brothers.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ma, Pa, two doggies and I'm afraid some spiders.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

One roommate whose disregard for noise control at night arouses thoughts of various murder weapons from time to time. But hey, at least he doesn't party at our pad.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I live solo and like it that way. I value my privacy a lot.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I live with my Mom, Step Dad & Half sister. I probably will for ages to come..


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Alone during the academic year, with parents during the holidays.


----------



## Ambient (Aug 16, 2011)

I live alone with my 3 cats.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I live with my parents, two younger brothers and a bunch of pets.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Myself


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

My sister


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

a bad case of silicosis.



whiterabbit said:


> I live alone with my brother's cats.


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

fambly


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> snowy, my teddy. He hates me though, always has an angry look on his face and never talks back to me. :/ yet I still let him sleep on the pillow beside me.


Hmm, I think you need to have a serious talk with Snowy. You deserve better. If the way he treats you doesn't improve, I think it's time you get separate living quarters. I certainly wouldn't let him sleep in your bed with you. :no


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I live by myself and it does get kind of lonely.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I wish I could afford to live alone - living with mom until the house sells, then moving in with dad.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

My mum!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I live with my mom and my younger brother.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hmm, I think you need to have a serious talk with Snowy. You deserve better. If the way he treats you doesn't improve, I think it's time you get separate living quarters. I certainly wouldn't let him sleep in your bed with you. :no


I've tired everything he just won't listen  I think he still holds a grudge over that time I stuffed him in the top draw for a week. I needed a break from his forever frowny face. Plus I figured if he was going to give me the silent treatment then.... well..... taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I live with my son and my parents. I was going to move out but I realized I'd rather just take it easy and not stress myself out too much since I'm still in school.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My plant, Lola. She's a peace lily. We get along fine, she's pretty easy going.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

With my grandmother and mother. Where as in the past I would have seen it as a curse (don't get me wrong I want out of here and to have a life on my own) but I feel that I'm here by God's grace to be here for my grandmother and mom to protect them and to help them. 

It's a very complicated situation, I'm seeing the blessings in this where as in the past I would have seen the curse of being stuck here but if my being here continues to provide a roof over my grandma and mom's heads than I feel like a blessing. 

To be honest I'm scared I don't know where my mom's going to end up when my grandmother dies, how long I'm going to have to take care of her she doesn't have the ability to live on her own she'd never survive if you knew my mom you'd know why. 

She's too dependent on my grandmother and my mom's not going to make it out in the world on her own. If you knew my mom you'd also know why there's no one else in our family that could put up with her. It's scary to know that until my mom dies I will be the one having to take care of her even on my own.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Right now I'm staying with my aunt, uncle and three cousins. 
But only for six weeks, while I'm doing an internship. 
At home, I live with my mother, her boyfriend and two cats.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

My parents :hide


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Parents, sister, dog & a few rats, forget how many since they just had babies.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

My parents.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

With boyfriend during term time, at home with my mum (although we barely speak and she's at work most of the time anyway) during the holidays.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

With my best friend and three lagomorphs.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

With one long-time friend whom I never see, and one cat the size of three.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Split an apartment with 2 other peeps who share a room while I get my own


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

By myself. I tried roommates for several years, wanted a change so.. on my own now


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I live alone with my 2 puppies. No roommates in 10 years.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

One other chic. She's cool, she makes yummy bran muffins (I'm forever stealing these, too hard to resist) and pays the damn bills on time. The perfect flatmate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I live with my mom


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I live with my Mom and older Brother.


I really want to get a place of my own because I can't stand living here. My Brother makes me wan to have a date with the medicine cabinet or a knife and I just hate him so much.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i live at home by myself. occasional visitation by family.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I live alone in my vehicle most of the time. Usually see my parents, my dogs, and my cat on the weekends.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Myself and the voices in my head. Plus the spiders that like to crawl inside when the windows are open and creep me out.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Just me and my father.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Myself. I've always lived on my own since I moved out. I'm not sure I could handle living with a roommate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

By myself for a lot of the week - my brother live me part of the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

:roll I live with my mom, 6 cats & about 10 minutes from my grandparents.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

While I'm off at college I live by myself, but during the summer I live at home with my parents, sister, and two dogs.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

housemates, I don't think I could afford to live on my own, but I would like to


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I live alone with my cats.


This. I only have one cat, though.


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

My sis


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

with my cat


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I live with my mom and dog.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wife and kids and a crapload of pets.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

My mum and my daughter. Used to live with my ex but then I left, and I wouldn't be able to cope by myself.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Parrents.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Most of the time by myself, sometimes with my parents, and rarely with a room mate.

No pets.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I live with my parents, younger brother, and cat.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Just me and the cats at Casa Addler.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

with three brothers and my parents


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Mom
Stepdad
Boarder
Boarders GF

Soon it will be
Mom
Godfather
Godbrother
2 Cats and a dog.
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

but i do have my raccoon doll "sniffles" and my old school ET doll.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Mostly with my cat, dogs, and a fish. On the weekends I have a houseful though.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Unfortunately my Parents and Sister.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

My boyfriend and two Asian women in their 20's, one is a law student and the other is a pastry/dessert chef. It's pretty good times at our house, just too bad that we can't get any pets.


----------

